
Permissions You Grant Us to Film and Record Your Events – Eventbrite - pwtweet
https://www.eventbrite.com/support/articles/en_US/Troubleshooting/eventbrite-merchant-agreement?lg=en_US#8
======
pwtweet
"Our Marketing team is excited to share moments that spotlight the magic of
your events. In order to accommodate the specific needs of every user, you
have the option to opt out of Section 7 by sending written notice of your
decision to opt-out to legal@eventbrite.com." Source:
[https://twitter.com/I00I00I/status/987540833384546304](https://twitter.com/I00I00I/status/987540833384546304)

So Eventbrite asks for a 'written notification' after you've setup instead of
using an opt-in setting during setup, dirty fuckers.

~~~
jarofgreen
I'm pretty certain that tweet is not an official EventBrite account. Ignore
it.

Not that I'm saying you should ignore this story - this is clearly a terrible
move on EventBrite's part and the clause should be scrapped.

------
mrnobody_67
Yikes.

You could see them eventually either monetizing this content through
advertising... or a SaaS subscription for all the people who couldn't attend a
particular event.

Can also imagine that this might make the speakers/presenters less free-er to
express themselves, knowing their content will be re-corded in perpetuity and
can be used or mis-interperpeted against them at any point in the future.

~~~
fencepost
It's not that it can be used against them. It can be sold by Eventbrite as a
conference recording with no compensation back to the conference or speakers.

Basically this is a clause that "Nobody who makes a living selling their
words, music, etc. should ever agree to participate in any event organized
using Eventbrite."

